# Friesian stallion Keegan in Chicago.



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Keegan had his very first part in the Nutcracker on horseback performed at The Noble Horse Theater in Chicago.

Keegan is only six, and this was the first time he's seen the stands packed and they were packed! Very noisy and lots of stuff going on. He was a bit scared at first but relaxed and did wonderfully! He's only been training for this for a few months and we are very proud of him!

He will actually be in the show tomorrow, Saturday the 14th and Sunday too! The show was great and exciting and totally cute. It was even more exciting to see Keegan come out the big door and into the arena!

You can view it larger and in HQ at the page I think. Rate and comment!











http://www.youtube.com/v/HRyLejGB3NU 
Photos inside the theater during the show didn't come out so great. The light wasn't on my side and I don't have the big fancy flash I need for this type of photography.





 

Here was Keegan while I groomed him and his owner Emily went looking for some clippers.









Taken with my phone, not such a hot photo I know!

If anyone wants to go see Keegan perform along with the rest of the Noble Horse cast here is the website.
Noble Horse Theatre

It's a great show and I enjoyed it thoroughly!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

oh hes lovely. i adore friesians. one day i dream to become rich and own one of my very own...dream dream dream lol


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

He is gorgeous


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

I must be retarded.. I always thought YOU owned him! And I was always like "WOW, what's it like to own such a perfect horse like that? I wonder if her poops money, too?", so now I'm envious of that lady!

Do you just train him or something?


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey! I've actually seen Keegan before! I was searching for a stallion to line up for Piper for a Sports Horse. Saw his website. He's so beautiful.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Sunny06 said:


> I must be retarded.. I always thought YOU owned him! And I was always like "WOW, what's it like to own such a perfect horse like that? I wonder if her poops money, too?", so now I'm envious of that lady!
> 
> Do you just train him or something?



I have never claimed to own him. On every post I make of him I try to put that he is owned by Emily Jewell of Trails End Ranch here in Indiana. I don't train him either. His trainer and rider in that video is Agnieszka Turek. 

I am the photographer, the friend, and the internet public relations officer. 

I own a Saddlebred, to me he is perfect.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

ShutUpJoe said:


> Hey! I've actually seen Keegan before! I was searching for a stallion to line up for Piper for a Sports Horse. Saw his website. He's so beautiful.



He makes beautiful babies and is currently in Chicago. I'm not sure what her plan is for him come breeding season next year though.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah, I always thought you owned him to.  Weird.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

riccil0ve said:


> Yeah, I always thought you owned him to.  Weird.


Never claimed once I owned him. My very fist post here stated I was just a friend and the photographer.

I have noticed on many of these forums people lack reading comprehension skills, or they just get so excited when they see Keegan photos they fail to read the actual post. Hence why I often answer the same questions six and seven times in a thread on a horse forum even though the answer is in the actual post itself.


----------

